# root block device unspecified:: marverl 88SE6111

## fryktorian

Γεια σας παιδιά,

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. Προσπαθώ να bootάρω το 2007.0 και φορτώνοντας drivers και modules βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι δεν γίνεται mount διότι το root block device is unspecified. Το σύστημα μου έχει ASUS P5K SE hd WD κανάλι SATA και DVD-R Plextor σε IDE controller. Για το IDE channel η μητρική διάβασα ότι χρησιμοποιεί ένα controller Marvell 88SE6111. Σε διάφορα φόρουμς είδα ότι και άλλοι αντιμετώπισαν πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο controller. 

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος που κατάφερε να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα, ή να περιμένω την επόμενη έκδοση Gentoo ελπίζοντας να έχει υποστήριξη για την mobo μου. Αν χρησιμοποιήσω DVD σε SATA υπάρχει περίπτωση να λυθεί το πρόβλημα???

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, τον ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------

## cioannou

Κάποια άλλη διανομή δουλεύει; π.χ. Knoppix?

Αν ναί τότε νομίζω πως μπορείς να "ρίξεις" τα stages στον δίσκο και να κάνεις εγκατάσταση με τον "παλιό καλό" τρόπο, χωρίς installer.

----------

